# Best combo of peptides for lean mass?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Currently using:

100mcg GHRP2 3 x ED

100mcg CJC W/O Dac 3 x ED

2iu HGH PostWO

7iu Fast Acting Slin 2 x ED

Is there any pep I could add to the above stack to enhance the results? IGF Des? Peg MGF?

I don't want to use for the sake of using but at the same time would like the best results possible wihtin reason.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

50mcg igf1 lr3 3x ew ? its not really needed with that little lot though imo

edit.. isnt there a few protocalls gavin kanes came up with that runs igf/slin/hgh combo.. could be worth looking into mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my personal opinion is that you are over complicating things to be honest mate.....restructuring your GH might help but other than that i don't think adding to this is the answer.......why not add some cardio?


----------

